# Smoked Venison Sandwich



## chew2475 (May 19, 2019)

Decided to take out a venison roast from a Whitetail doe I got this past fall.  I covered it with  "Saltgrass 7 Steak Spice" and then wrapped in Saran Wrap and let sit in the fridge for a few hours.  After sitting I fired up the pellet smoker with some apple pellets and smoked it at 225 until it reached an internal temp of 130 degrees.  I then pulled it and covered with foil and let it sit while I caramelized some onions.  Then sliced the venison thin and piled it on a roll. Topped with caramelized onions and a slice of provolone.  Stuck under broiler until melted and toasty.  Topped with some horseradish sauce and dug in.  It was moist and mouth watering.  Will be doing this again with other roasts in the freezer.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 19, 2019)

Nice! Looks like a very good sammy.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2019)

Nice job, that looks really, really good! Here's a great horseradish sauce recipe I use when I make sammies from smoked chuckys. https://www.chowhound.com/recipes/horseradish-cream-sauce-28403   I use sour cream not the creme fraiche version.


----------



## chew2475 (May 19, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Nice job, that looks really, really good! Here's a great horseradish sauce recipe I use when I make sammies from smoked chuckys. https://www.chowhound.com/recipes/horseradish-cream-sauce-28403   I use sour cream not the creme fraiche version.



Thanks.  Will give a try next time.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2019)

Looks Pretty Darn Good, Chew!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2019)

looks mighty tasty from here


----------



## tallbm (May 31, 2019)

chew2475 said:


> Decided to take out a venison roast from a Whitetail doe I got this past fall.  I covered it with  "Saltgrass 7 Steak Spice" and then wrapped in Saran Wrap and let sit in the fridge for a few hours.  After sitting I fired up the pellet smoker with some apple pellets and smoked it at 225 until it reached an internal temp of 130 degrees.  I then pulled it and covered with foil and let it sit while I caramelized some onions.  Then sliced the venison thin and piled it on a roll. Topped with caramelized onions and a slice of provolone.  Stuck under broiler until melted and toasty.  Topped with some horseradish sauce and dug in.  It was moist and mouth watering.  Will be doing this again with other roasts in the freezer.



That looks great!  The cut looks like a top round roast.  I save them as my whole venison roasts more than the other two off the hind leg.  I prefer the bottom round for fajitas but they just aren't always that big compared to the top round.
I meat hunt does and spikes in TX and the bodies on our hot climate whitetail does are usually no bigger than about 90-95 pounds.

I look forward to the next venison posts you have! :)


----------



## chew2475 (Jun 3, 2019)

tallbm said:


> That looks great!  The cut looks like a top round roast.  I save them as my whole venison roasts more than the other two off the hind leg.  I prefer the bottom round for fajitas but they just aren't always that big compared to the top round.
> I meat hunt does and spikes in TX and the bodies on our hot climate whitetail does are usually no bigger than about 90-95 pounds.
> 
> I look forward to the next venison posts you have! :)



Thanks for the look and comment.  I hope to do more soon. School is almost out so hopefully will have some more time with the summer off.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 3, 2019)

That Sammy looks real good! Great job on this!


----------

